
How to Write Unmaintainable Code - _o_
https://devsparkle.gitbooks.io/how-to-write-unmaintainable-code/content/
======
_o_
"Hungarian Notation is the tactical nuclear weapon of source code obfuscation
techniques; use it! Due to the sheer volume of source code contaminated by
this idiom nothing can kill a maintenance engineer faster than a well planned
Hungarian Notation attack." /.../ "Insist on carrying outright orthogonal
information in your Hungarian warts. Consider this real world example
a_crszkvc30LastNameCol. It took a team of maintenance engineers nearly 3 days
to figure out that this whopper variable name described a const, reference,
function argument that was holding information from a database column of type
Varchar[30] named "LastName" which was part of the table's primary key. When
properly combined with the principle that "all variables should be public"
this technique has the power to render thousands of lines of source code
obsolete instantly!"

:D :D :D :D

------
detaro
Seems to be an incomplete copy of the original at
[http://mindprod.com/jgloss/unmain.html](http://mindprod.com/jgloss/unmain.html)
?

